# Chrome alternative



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello GTO forum. It's been a while. My 66 has come very neglected. Personal issues and life happening and has left it in my garage untouched the last two years. But the good news is the sun is out in Oregon and I have a wide open schedule to restore it this summer.

Anyway 2 years ago I posted this thread http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/alternatives-chrome-26122/ 
about chroming alternatives. I was wondering if there has been any leaps and bounds made in the chroming alternative world. Someone convinced me this new chrome powder coating was "almost as good as chrome." But after getting sample in I don't think it was as good as the cheap paint cans of fake chrome I can buy for $6 at the hardware store. Now they got those home kits that look like they do a pretty good job. But at $400 or so a gallon and my propensity to spill any paint I get I'd rather stay away from that. Plus I can't seem to find anybody on the google that does this for you. I've also heard nickel plate with a powder clear coat over that is a good way to go. I'm just having a hard time forking out upwards of $2500 for my parts to be rechromed and have it being a gamble based on the companies reputation weather they did a good job and it isn't going to pit in 5 years or less. 

My last option is still a crazy one but I still can't seem to get it out of my head is having the bumpers and maybe more made custom stainless steel. It would look almost as shiny, literally last forever, and give the car a very unique look. There's this company: 

Stainless Steel Parts. 

You draw up CAD plans online and they custom laser machine cut whatever part you want. Unfortunately you have to draw up the plans just to get a quote. But they I asked them "would it be like $200 or $2000. They replied back, "probably a lot closer to $200." The plans would be the tough part as I'm not well versed in CAD. I suppose nobody just happens to have CAD drawings of a 66 GTO bumper lying around? 

I remember how nice and helpful everyone on this forum people were from past posts. So it's good to be back.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just get the original bumpers quality replated and be done with it, IMO. I good friend recently had his done, and they are show quality, for $400 each. Well worth the price, and quick and easy. (lucky to have a great chrome shop available!!)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I was afraid that was the reply I would get. $2500 is a lot of money. I can not justify spending that kind of money. I can't help but think if I'm satisfied with the old chrome look I could buy a lot with the money. I could almost buy another classic car for that price. Then I'll have two classics with slightly less shiny chrome for the price of one with shiny chrome. 

Reality is I probably wouldn't mind spending the money if I knew it was going to last a very very long time. But everyone I talked to says it's not that unusual to have have pitting after just a few years depending on what place you take it to. That is a pretty big gamble for spending that kind of money based simply on the shops reputation and who happens to be doing the work that day. What if my chrome gets the new guy? That's kind of why I like the stainless steel idea. 

If nobody has CAD drawings for the parts I need I might attempt them myself. I will report back in a few weeks what I come up with.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the stainless is for flat pieces i am assuming, the bumpers are stamped (3D) so there would be no way for them to make them for you from a cad drawing that i know of aside from having the stamping dies made and stamping them in stainless (closer to 20,000).


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out this process on Jay Lenno's site ... Jay Lenos Garage - Spray-On Chrome - Video - NBC.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

First of all mr. instg8er. that is a really cool picture of your nadagto. that might be the coolest pic I have ever seen. Tambo thanks for the link to the jay leno site. I've looked at several others like this and was last quoted the paint at $680 a pint! With as often as I spill paint it would likely be cheaper to get it rechromed. But I'm starting to think this is my best option. I just haven't looked into it enough. 

Also the stainless steel parts they actually do stamped. I specifically asked them about a 66 GTO bumper and they said they could do that and it would "be closer to $200 than $2000" but that's all I have to go on at this point. There's another place is Thailand that does the same thing but make your new stainless bumper based on your old bumper. I was quoted $1000 from that place which includes shipping both ways. I'm assuming that is the bulk of the expense.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks on the pic...i have to admit stainless bumpers would be cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The chrome on my '67 is all original except for the rear bumper, and still looks good after all this time. Not perfect, but presentable. The same goes for my '65...though the rear bumper is a bit tired. If maintained and not neglected, it will last a long time. My recomendation is to find a quality chrome shop that has good references and a guarantee and go that route. $2500 is cheap considering the value of the car. It would cost many, many times that amount to make stamping dies for stainless steel stampings...stainless is TOUGH to work, and expensive. If you don't want "new" chrome, decent used pieces can be found if you look, and they will be "driver" quality. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> First of all mr. instg8er. that is a really cool picture of your nadagto. that might be the coolest pic I have ever seen. Tambo thanks for the link to the jay leno site. I've looked at several others like this and was last quoted the paint at $680 a pint! With as often as I spill paint it would likely be cheaper to get it rechromed. But I'm starting to think this is my best option. I just haven't looked into it enough.
> 
> *Also the stainless steel parts they actually do stamped.* I specifically asked them about a 66 GTO bumper and they said they could do that and it would "be closer to $200 than $2000" but that's all I have to go on at this point. There's another place is Thailand that does the same thing but make your new stainless bumper based on your old bumper. I was quoted $1000 from that place which includes shipping both ways. I'm assuming that is the bulk of the expense.



Well I gotta say, that's got me stumped. I don't know how they could make stamping dies and the finished article in ss for around $200.
And as for Thailand ... as Elmer Fudd would say ... "be vewy, vewy, careful".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jay Leno has deeeeeep pockets. Nickel plating with a "clear powder coat" is basically what chrome is. Except instead of the powder coat it is dipped in chrome (clear, thin coating)....Stainless, no matter how much you polish it, is never as white/blue as chrome...more yellow-ish. I'll take 10 stainless bumpers made of stainless, IF they fit, at $200 ea., then have them chromed. If I were you, I would get some refrences (Keystone, Tri-City Plating) are a few, and have my originals re plated. Just sayin' from experience. Eric :cheers


----------

